# Overnight parking Harwich/Hook of Holland



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know if overnight parking is available at Harwich and Hook of Holland? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

don't know about Harwich. But in Hoek van Holland there is nothing.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

There is plenty of space in the port area, but not too many m/h park overnight. But I do not see a problem, unless things have changed.

You could try down at Dovercourt sea front or there are a few CL's within 20 mins drive, Wrabness for example.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I contacted Stena Line last year to ask this question. After she had checked with Harwich the very pleasant lady phoned me back to say that overnight parking at the port was available. You could check again with Stena if you aren't sure.
hope this helps
lala


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

*Overnight parking at Harwich/Hook of Holland*

Thanks everyone for your replies. Have contacted the port of Harwich and they advise that we can park at our own risk in the car ferry booking area so long as we are out of the way of the lanes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I recommend here, far nicer than at the Port:
< Harbour Crescent >

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Dave, All I got was a blurred picture of a seaside road from your link to Google maps.


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

*Parking at Harwich*

Hi Dave, thanks for info on Harbour Crescent, are there any restrictions on the parking there? Will give it a try if only for the view  . Many thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sharp enough this end. Perhaps your internet connection is poor.

When you say "all" you got, what are you expecting? You are in Google Maps, with all the functionality that presents. I merely started you off in Street View.

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

When I clicked on "Harwich, Essex" I got full functions. Thanks.

If they "tolerate" motorhomes overnight there, Harwich must be more motorhome friendly than Aldeburgh and Southwold!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

FoweyBoy said:


> When I clicked on "Harwich, Essex" I got full functions. Thanks.
> 
> If they "tolerate" motorhomes overnight there, Harwich must be more motorhome friendly than Aldeburgh and Southwold!


Or you could have clicked on the cross at top-right of the pic, and clicked on Map if you didn't want satellite photo mapping.

And in the picture, you can click and drag around 360.

Dave


----------

